# Salary offer and costs breakdown



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

hello everyone,

my job will be near to dubai healthcare city.so can anyone suggest me a good and affordable area for living which can be close to metro as well?.

my salary will be 19200/month for me and my wife.my wife will not be working until she finds also a job. Can anyone tell me how much the monthly costs will be for both of us for 1bedroom apartment?eg dewa,tv/internet/landline,chiller a/c fees,food,etc. We want to do a descent life without having a huge lifestyle and be able to save some money at the end of each month.

I have also done a breakdown for my salary for a 1bed apartment, please share your thoughts with me on that.Also we have no children.

So Total salary=19216/month
**Accomodation = 5000/month eg for a 60k apartment (my company will pay 1000dhm/month and the rest of 4000 will be paid by me).
**dewa = 1000-1500/month
**tv/phone/internet = 350-400/month
**food for 2/month and sometimes eating out once a week (providing we will be cooking as well) = 2500/month
**renting a car= 2000/month
Total expenses = 11000/month

Based on your experience, have i done a proper estimation for my monthly cost figures?.Have i missed something important??.

I have also done some research on the dubizzle web site and there are some nice apartments at dubai marina,jlt which include all the bills/utilities and cost nearly 7k to 8k per month.
So would be a good solution for both of us to rent an apartment which will include all the bills instead of renting a more cheap apartment excluding all the bills?.
what would be more beneficial for me please?.

thank you and i will be waiting to hearing from you!!!!!.


----------



## Michigan06 (Aug 1, 2012)

That sounds about right. You haven't included shopping+leisure expenses though, might want to keep that in mind as well


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You two will probly both have cell/mobile phones, and a package for a smart phone is usually from 150 to 250 dirhams a month, depending on your personal usage. So add that 300 to 500 in for the two of you. Look on etilisilat or du website for exact packages and pick what you think will suit you. 

The 2k on a car, is going to get you a yaris/tilda if you are including that as total cost with gas and salik charges. Probly more like 2.5k for a bit better vehicle and the extras involved with having it. No reason to move someone where drive around in a tin box, when you have a decent vehicle at home. 

I would say that the food/eating out bills is a bit low, assuming this also is including household items as well, and then if you go out to a nice restaurant a few times a month. A restaurant where you can relax and have a few glasses of wine or the odd friday brunch, is going to be more like 250 to 400 for the two of you, at the more modest type places. Probly more like 1000 to 1500 more. 

Do agree with Michigan that it isnt including for any entertainment or leisure expenses but that depends on your hobbies and what you enjoy doing. If you want to join a gym, wife wants to join zumba classes, or want to get involved with weekly football group, they all will add to the costs. Probly would suggest another 1500 to 2000 dirhams for leisure activities for a modest life. 

Conerning the all in one apartment. The benefit is that it just is easier. It isnt going to save you any money to do that. The same 60k apartment with dewa is going to be like 5k plus the 1000k. Better then the 7 to 8k you will be paying for the convenience.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd prefer to have my own TV/ Internet acc - you night find these all inclusive places have limited TV channels and not great internet speed.
Spend more on a car and be safe. 
DEWA could be less than you have calculated.
TV/Internet package - budget dhs.700+ if you need lots of TV channels and decent internet speed. Otherwise dhs.300-400.
JLT - A/C is supplied by Palm District Cooling, JBR - A/C is supplied by Empower this is billed separately to DEWA - budget dhs.500 a month+
Other Buildings in The Marina have central chiller paid by the Landlord.


----------



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

wandabug said:


> I'd prefer to have my own TV/ Internet acc - you night find these all inclusive places have limited TV channels and not great internet speed.
> Spend more on a car and be safe.
> DEWA could be less than you have calculated.
> TV/Internet package - budget dhs.700+ if you need lots of TV channels and decent internet speed. Otherwise dhs.300-400.
> ...


Can you suggest me some good companies for renting a car?.
Between etisalat and du, which one you would suggest?.
So how much i need to have as a budget for the a/c chiller fees?.Are they normally paid by the landlord or it really depends on him?.
Any affordable super markets for buying food as well?.
thank you!.


----------

